# Jerkbaits are back



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

The cold weather has cooled the water off again. Went out this afternoon for a few hours between errands. Caught 8 total...nothing of exceptional size. The best were right around 2 lbs with little bellies. All the fish were shallow close to wood and they were bunched up. Jerkbaits were the ticket today for me. They didn't want a finesse worm or creature.

 



Not sure the spawn will start early April anymore...but I love jerkbait weather.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

That sounds like a really good outing in this cold. What kind of jerkbai? Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

oarfish said:


> That sounds like a really good outing in this cold. What kind of jerkbai? Thanks for the tip.


Look at my avatar


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm glad to see someone catching 'em on a jerkbait. I've tried n tried here recently with the cooler weather but to no avail. Jig n pigs has been the ticket for me lately. I'm ready for a good top water bite, nothing beats watching a pop-r getting destroyed IMO. hey maybe next time you'll be cutting a hole through the ice to catch a bass knowing this crazy Ohio weather.lol


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Good job Dave. You're such a jerk. Oh, sorry, I mean you are a great jerk-bait guy! Ha! We need to hook-up and slam 'em.

And Tokugawa, 
I am making a quick trip (my first one) up to the harbors this Friday & Saturday to check on these crazy rumors I've been hearing for the past several years. I'll let you know how we do. It's good to have friends who are addicts. Addicts of fishing!!!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

JignPig Guide said:


> Good job Dave. You're such a jerk. Oh, sorry, I mean you are a great jerk-bait guy! Ha! We need to hook-up and slam 'em.
> 
> And Tokugawa,
> I am making a quick trip (my first one) up to the harbors this Friday & Saturday to check on these crazy rumors I've been hearing for the past several years. I'll let you know how we do. It's good to have friends who are addicts. Addicts of fishing!!!


Oh suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure! Don't bring me or anything! 

Have a great time!


----------

